# got a new kitten!(with pictures now!!)



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

we just got a new kitten today! We saw her on Saturday at the humane society. I usually stay away from the kittens and play with the adults but my mom saw her and put in my face saying isn't she adorable! I couldn't turn away! lol Today we made the decision to go get her. She cries a lot when she doesn't get her way and like everyone else she hates my sister and her boyfriend! She already knows to hiss at the dogs too! :lol: Of course she is already getting into mischief! She is a 6 week old long haired calico. Her colors are very rich but they also aren't dilute. She is beautiful. We named her Annie because we thought it fit her but if yall have any other ideas that would be great. I hope to get pictures when my oldest sister "if" she comes by today. My mom said she was so lets hope she does!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Congrats!  Will be waiting for pictures! :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

So did you ever get rid of Casper? According to this thread you were: 

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... c&start=15

Now you have a new kitten?


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

Nope Casper is still with us! She is the only one that likes Annie(Annie actually hissed at Casper so Casper slapped her in the face! :lol: ) Lacey doesn't like her, of course we knew she wouldn't.
Pics are coming soon, I am cropping them at this moment!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

here are the pictures









































*more in the next post!*


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

AWwwwww...she looks like a little toy! What a cute baby!! Congrats.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What great colours she has, so cute!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

She is FINALLY asleep!!
I promise pics of all three tomorrow!


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

OMG How cute, reminds me of one of my kitty's i had to get rid of  She was a sweet kitty and i only had her for a little over a yr but she wasn't good with my sweet little boy Eric(my son). but she is sooooo cute. The kitty Jem in my post with pictures of my other cats i had......thats how fluffy she was at that age, i miss her


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

aww I am sorry you couldnt keep her! We had to let go of four of our most favorite cats ever a long time ago! We still regret it!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That kitten is sooooo cute! I really like how one arm has an orange sleeve and the other is grey


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

I know!

Hey just got a question, would she be considered a tortie or a calico?


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Lacey'sMuM said:


> I know!
> 
> Hey just got a question, would she be considered a tortie or a calico?


Actually she's a Torbie and white (she has enough white on her). Basically she's a calico tabby. And she is gorgeous!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh My she looks sooo cute!!!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

okay thanks for clearing that for me! 
she is a cutie but boy does she have a good set of lungs on her! :lol:


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

ohhhhhhhh that face!!!!! No wonder you couldn't resist!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

I know! If my mom would have just turned away but no she always has to go look at the kittens! :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I'd call her a torbie and white, not a calico. She has such a cute face! What fun will she be. And I missed it, why were you getting rid of Casper? Sorry if it was mentioned -- I shouldn't be posting right now as I am so tired.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 8, 2005)

I DO BELIEVE THAT IS THE CUTEIST CAT I HAVE EVER SAW


----------



## hallie_love (Sep 5, 2005)

oh my gosh, this one's definitely my favourite:










but she reminds me of a little kitten my boyfriend and i found awhile back, awww, she's so sweet. the name annie suits her perfectly too, that's what i call my tortie (who's a shorthair but looks a bit like yours!) who's name is anya... annie just "fits" both of them!!

best of luck with her! she seems soooo sweet.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

oh-my-god she is too precious!

I just giggled when I looked at all of those especially the ones where shes looking naughty like she's done something bad.

I especially love the one of her sleeping it's beautiful angle.

What kind of cat is she??


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

reeeeka said:


> What kind of cat is she??


This has already been answered: torbie :wink:


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> reeeeka said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of cat is she??
> ...


ohh sorry...it's late lmao I didn't read through every comment.


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

lol to answer a few questions

first, yes I love that picture too! River is a little jealous of her and gives her and me evil glares when I hold her! :lol: 

My mom was wanting to get rid of Casper but I never answered the phone so people could come see her so my mom gave up lol

yep she is a torbie

the cutest thing is she sleeps in my mom's laundry basket! and she LOVES the fire place when we have the fire lit! She wont even wake up when she is sleeping by the fire! 









and sadly she is getting sick! she is sneezing all the time and one of her eyes is tearing and is kinda swelling. We will watch her for a few more days and then take her to the vet. All the animals that come from the Montgomery shelter are always sick with either coccidia or parvo.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Lacey'sMuM said:


> lol to answer a few questions
> 
> first, yes I love that picture too! River is a little jealous of her and gives her and me evil glares when I hold her! :lol:
> 
> ...



OMG THAT PICTURE IS PRECIOUS!

Ohh please take her to the vet


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

we will be hopefully this weekend and if not that asap next week. I just hate that she is sick! we are having to keep her in my mothers bathroom and she is NOT happy!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Lacey'sMuM said:


> we will be hopefully this weekend and if not that asap next week. I just hate that she is sick! we are having to keep her in my mothers bathroom and she is NOT happy!



aww yeah dun awnna get the other babies sick...hopefully you can sooner than later. I hope she's okie!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

She is absolutely adorable!!! I swore after having naughty Ophelia as a kitten that I would stick to adopting adult cats in the future (she is still a punky monster at times!!) but seeing kittens still makes me warm and fuzzy!


----------



## happguy (Nov 14, 2005)

wow,this cat is so lovely,please take a good care for it~~~


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Sooo cute! 

I'm getting kitten fever!


----------

